# Does this work look acceptable?



## JR74 (3 mo ago)

Was supposed to be a complete redo. Any wood damaged, fascia damaged and water barrier, insulation and tiles.

I'm looking for the home owner point of view but from a home owner that isn't clueless like me. I know professionals aren't always up to critic others work.

Thank you for any advice or opinions.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Pic 1. No issues.

Pic 2. No plywood clips used, but that's not a huge deal.

Pic 3. Shingles laid or cut flush with edge of drip edge is code in Florida and a preference of some roofers elsewhere, also no big deal

Pic 4. Missed the rafter, no good. Easy fix.

Pic 5. They missed some rot.

Pic 6. Ridgevent slot only cut on one side, lazy. vent will still function, just isn't optimal.

Pic 7. That sheet should have been replaced and more sheathing nails missing the rafter.

Pic 8. No issues

Questions- have you paid them in full yet? If not you have the upper hand in getting them back out to fix things. If so it depends on how much that company will stand behind their work. If they have a social media presence, being to "squeaky wheel" there can have remarkable effects, if necessary.


----------

